
Liwe: Using smartphones as WebApps controllers, without the pain - maxwellito
http://liwe.co/
======
maxwellito
There a live demo available on [http://liwe.github.io/app-circular-
menu](http://liwe.github.io/app-circular-menu)

This project is still on beta and unstable but I would love to have developers
to play with it and get their feedback and see what new features they would
like. This is just a side project for me, under MIT license, but without users
it has no reason to live.

